# Hickory Aviation Museum



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2010)

Hickory Aviation Museum 

I happened to come across this this morning on the Internet looking for something else, it's only 1.5 hours away from the house so I grabbed the kids and went.

It's a small place with 10 aircraft and 2 cockpit sections, but it was fairly nice.

Last 2 pics are of the Busts of the Preddy brothers, it was a nice little area dedicated to them (from North Carolina).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2010)

The aircraft:





Northrop F-5





North American FJ-3M (F-1C) Fury





Fokker F-27





#2 in the Fokker Cockpit





#1 in the Fokker Cockpit





HISPANO HA-200 SAETA (ME-200) 





REPUBLIC FAIRCHILD F-105B THUNDERCHIEF


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice VB. Looks like the trip was well worth the time. Looks like the kids had fun to. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 17, 2010)

LOCKHEED T-33A SHOOTING STAR 





Grumman F-14D Tomcat





A timeless Logo





MCDONNELL DOUGLAS F-4B PHANTOM II





LTV A-7A CORSAIR II 





A4-L - Currently being restored so off to the side behind the rope.

If you are in the area, it's worth the visit and as a wonderful bonus it's free. Unless you happen to have kids and must pass by their gift shope on the way out.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 17, 2010)

Isn't it amazing the types of planes the Are available for museums. Seems the museum has a great bunch of passionate people involved. What a nice display of model aircraft as well. The nice thing about a model display is types not available, examples can be displayed. Good job by all. Thanks for the post. Bill


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like a great little musueum there VB, many thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks fellas. I went mainly to see the Vampire, however it had been moved elsewhere. But still was some fun.


----------



## rochie (Jul 18, 2010)

nice pictures VB


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the George Preddy pictuers     

Thanks and great pics David


----------



## Geedee (Jul 18, 2010)

OK, it might be small, but I get the impression that they are not averse to opening up the cockpits for 'Joe Public' to get in and see how the front office looks like.

Thats a pretty cool set of piccies mate and it looks like the 'little'uns 'enjoyed themselves as well. 

Many thanks for sharing !


----------



## Rocketeer (Jul 19, 2010)

that is my kind of museum! Thanx for sharing


----------



## seesul (Jul 20, 2010)

I´m glad you´ve enjoyed the museum and the kids too! How old are they?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

Great stuff,..thanks for sharing!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2010)

9 and 6, by far the best thing that has ever happened to me


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! the wife has talked about a trip down into NC along the parkway and surounding areas; this may be a nice side-trip.
Derek


----------

